# intps entps or np's do you sometimes experience introverted intuition?



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

im an infp and i sometimes experince theres ah ha moments or insights which people describe as introverted intuition i was just wondering if there are other intps entps or nps who experience introverted intuition eg. the other day i was struggling with something about my life,when all of sudden an insight just emerged into my mind,from outa now were on what to do any other nps experience this thanks?


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have, but not very often.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

chad0 said:


> im an infp and i sometimes experince theres ah ha moments or insights which people describe as introverted intuition i was just wondering if there are other intps entps or nps who experience introverted intuition eg. the other day i was struggling with something about my life,when all of sudden an insight just emerged into my mind,from outa now were on what to do any other nps experience this thanks?


I actually have, a few times. I've noticed that within my Ne I can sort of manifest how Ni can think, but I can't naturally use Ni. Possibly due to the fact that I can see how all types would think, and thus get a glimpse of how Ni works. It's not a common occurrence, however. Only on occasion.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks anymore?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

chad0 said:


> im an infp and i sometimes experince theres ah ha moments or insights which people describe as introverted intuition i was just wondering if there are other intps entps or nps who experience introverted intuition eg. the other day i was struggling with something about my life,when all of sudden an insight just emerged into my mind,from outa now were on what to do any other nps experience this thanks?


I do fairly regularly. I'm open to it. I think it's a sign of growth and maturity. You are coming into your own. You have learned to trust yourself more.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

could you guys give some personal experiences thanks?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

chad0 said:


> im an infp and i sometimes experince theres ah ha moments or insights which people describe as introverted intuition


That's not Ni. That's just one of the many cases of nonsense perpetuated by people who haven't read the theory.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

could you intp's and entps and nps guys just tell about the ah ha moments and insights thats you experienced and if you experience them thanks?


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, many times eapecially while meditating


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I think I have a quite strong but inconscious Ni.
Model A from Socionics may offer you some other Ah Ha moments


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

> shorthand designation: Ni
> 
> All processes take place in time; they have their roots in the past and their continuation in the future. Time is the correlation between events that follow each other. This perceptual element provides information about the sequence of events and people's deeds, about their cause and effect relationship, and about participants' attitudes towards this — that is, about people's feelings that these relationships engender.
> 
> ...


Socionics - the16types.info - Information Elements: Primer

Everyone uses it, its the most universal function. Some use it to their advantage, some for anxiety stimulations. I use it quite often, not respected as Ne tho but still strong.
The dom Ni user will abuse this to set a goal and achieve it in the best way possible.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

I used to have a lot of 'I f*****g told you' moments with my ex when he actually tried to evaluate the actual possibility which made sense the most and I denied him. A lot of times I am right about people having bad intentions without a load of socialising before the character evaluation.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> That's not Ni. That's just one of the many cases of nonsense perpetuated by people who haven't read the theory.


Bless you. We need more people like you here.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

cool


----------



## December INTP (May 17, 2015)

It may be easier to think of formulating ideas like chemical reactions. Abstract concepts (N) are the protons and experiences (S) are the electrons. Ne/Si make compounds and Ni/Se create fusion.


----------



## December INTP (May 17, 2015)

That makes more sense in my head. Classic INTP.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont experience ah ha moments often because I don't trust anything that I haven't thoroughly vetted.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks guys but im only interested with your expeirences with ah ha moments and insights wich pops into your from outa no were thanks?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

intps entps and np's thanks guys but im only INTERESTED with your expeirences with ah ha moments and insights wich pops into your from outa no were thanks?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

First of all it is problematic to take something like "a-ha moments" and just call it Ni. It is associated with Ni by many but depending on who you ask it probably isn't an "instance" of Ni... it's an a-ha moment. In the same way getting an association isn't Ne, making a logical deduction isn't Ti and being conscious of your own emotions isn't Fi. Candidly I doubt it is meaningful to believe that a function is something which can be experienced in real-time, but is instead rather something you can see over a long stretch of time. 

Anyway, I just wrote in the INFJ forum about me getting "sudden knowings" about how others are feeling or the suffering they will go through in life. I can feel quite overwhelmed in such an instance and it isn't rare for me. 

Also I remember once I realized I had to start detaching myself from my thoughts and emotions, or rather it suddenly became clear and easy to do so, and it was followed by a rush emotions that I would say resemble that of an epiphany. My life got a lot better since that day.

I also get rushes that are somehow more Fi-related, i.e., have to do with me knowing what is the morally right thing to do and then stick to it and feel a union with it, but that isn't exactly new knowledge that I get. It rather strengthens what I already believe. 



Fried Eggz said:


> That's not Ni. That's just one of the many cases of nonsense perpetuated by people who haven't read the theory.


What is "the" theory you're talking about? I haven't heard of the real and best one yet.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks thanks and thanks that was realy help full.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

cool


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> What is "the" theory you're talking about? I haven't heard of the real and best one yet.


The foundation is Carl Jung's work on typology. That will give you an idea of what the functions actually do.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

come on guys no answers???


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

yea


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

answrers?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

more answers?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I get moment where everything "click" before but not sure if they're aha moments though and I'm unsure in using Ni - the function is still quite foreign to me even when reading about it I can't understand much of it so I guess no . Oh enfp here btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Wait, didn't you post the same thread somewhere else? 

Yep, checked, INTP forum at least.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I get moment where everything "click" before but not sure if they're aha moments though and I'm unsure in using Ni - the function is still quite foreign to me even when reading about it I can't understand much of it so I guess no . Oh enfp here btw


Here

_9. The Introverted Intuitive Type

The peculiar nature of introverted intuition, when given the priority, also produces a peculiar type of man, viz. the mystical dreamer and seer on the one hand, or the fantastical crank and artist on the other. The latter might be regarded as the normal case, since there is a general tendency of this type to confine himself to the perceptive character of intuition. As a rule, the intuitive stops at perception; perception is his principal problem, and -- in the case of a productive artist-the shaping of perception. But the crank contents himself with the intuition by which he himself is shaped and determined. Intensification of intuition naturally often results in an extraordinary aloofness of the individual from tangible reality; he may even become a complete enigma to his own immediate circle. [p. 509]

If an artist, he reveals extraordinary, remote things in his art, which in iridescent profusion embrace both the significant and the banal, the lovely and the grotesque, the whimsical and the sublime. If not an artist, he is frequently an unappreciated genius, a great man 'gone wrong', a sort of wise simpleton, a figure for 'psychological' novels.

Although it is not altogether in the line of the introverted intuitive type to make of perception a moral problem, since a certain reinforcement of the rational functions is required for this, yet even a relatively slight differentiation of judgment would suffice to transfer intuitive perception from the purely æsthetic into the moral sphere. A variety of this type is thus produced which differs essentially from its æsthetic form, although none the less characteristic of the introverted intuitive. The moral problem comes into being when the intuitive tries to relate himself to his vision, when he is no longer satisfied with mere perception and its æsthetic shaping and estimation, but confronts the question: What does this mean for me and for the world? What emerges from this vision in the way of a duty or task, either for me or for the world? The pure intuitive who represses judgment or possesses it only under the spell of perception never meets this question fundamentally, since his only problem is the How of perception. He, therefore, finds the moral problem unintelligible, even absurd, and as far as possible forbids his thoughts to dwell upon the disconcerting vision. It is different with the morally orientated intuitive. He concerns himself with the meaning of his vision; he troubles less about its further æsthetic possibilities than about the possible moral effects which emerge from its intrinsic significance. His judgment allows him to discern, though often only darkly, that he, as a man and as a totality, is in some way inter-related with his vision, that [p. 510] it is something which cannot just be perceived but which also would fain become the life of the subject. Through this realization he feels bound to transform his vision into his own life. But, since he tends to rely exclusively upon his vision, his moral effort becomes one-sided; he makes himself and his life symbolic, adapted, it is true, to the inner and eternal meaning of events, but unadapted to the actual present-day reality. Therewith he also deprives himself of any influence upon it, because he remains unintelligible. His language is not that which is commonly spoken -- it becomes too subjective. His argument lacks convincing reason. He can only confess or pronounce. His is the 'voice of one crying in the wilderness'.

The introverted intuitive's chief repression falls upon the sensation of the object. His unconscious is characterized by this fact. For we find in his unconscious a compensatory extraverted sensation function of an archaic character. The unconscious personality may, therefore, best be described as an extraverted sensation-type of a rather low and primitive order. Impulsiveness and unrestraint are the characters of this sensation, combined with an extraordinary dependence upon the sense impression. This latter quality is a compensation to the thin upper air of the conscious attitude, giving it a certain weight, so that complete 'sublimation' is prevented. But if, through a forced exaggeration of the conscious attitude, a complete subordination to the inner perception should develop, the unconscious becomes an opposition, giving rise to compulsive sensations whose excessive dependence upon the object is in frank conflict with the conscious attitude. The form of neurosis is a compulsion-neurosis, exhibiting symptoms that are partly hypochondriacal manifestations, partly hypersensibility of the sense organs and partly compulsive ties to definite persons or other objects._
- Psychological Types by Carl Jung (1921)


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks guys more answers?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

nice


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Explain why are you so annoying (why does this interests you so much). Weird no one cares to ask...


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

The question and the original post is kinda flawed.

First of all, saying those a-ha moments are Ni is a very narrow and superficial definition.

Most importantly, *Ne and Ni are RELATIVE to each other.*

To put it simple:

Ni is perceiving narrowly.
Ne is perceiving broadly.

From here, it is quite obvious that - something that is broad for someone can seem rather narrow to someone else.



Or let's think of it this way:

Ni stays on a subject.
Ne jumps from one subject to another.

From this point of view, you'll see that Ne and Ni are inextricable.
How do I analyze or learn ANYTHING if I never stayed on a subject for even a split second?
Jumping will always be followed by landing. I don't fly.

Or, conversely, how does anyone get to arrive and stay on a subject if they never "jumped" in the first place?



Our intuition constantly get extroverted and introverted over and over.
The tendency for one over another, compared with that of "average," will determine your *relative* "extrovertedness" or "introvertedness."

(Sorry if this sounds too complicated, just my rough thoughts pouring out..lol)


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

jkp said:


> Explain why are you so annoying (why does this interests you so much). Weird no one cares to ask...


Tell me ol' fella, why do you care about this topic so much? Maybe you should go to a party or something instead. You know, live life and have fun.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

goamare said:


> Ni stays on a subject.
> Ne jumps from one subject to another.


Ni is subjective, Ne is objective. Ne never does orient itself around a subject, and Ni never orients itself around an object.



goamare said:


> Our intuition constantly get extroverted and introverted over and over.
> The tendency for one over another, compared with that of "average," will determine your *relative* "extrovertedness" or "introvertedness."


Ni and Ne are directly opposed to each other. There is no flow between them, and there cannot be.

The similarity is that they're doing the same job; that's why they clash; they're two completely rivaled approaches to them same area. They are ultimately the same function, just Ne ignores the subject and Ni ignores the object.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Tell me ol' fella, why do you care about this topic so much? Maybe you should go to a party or something instead. You know, live life and have fun.


Are you trying to do the supervisor/supervisee thing?

I care cuz I took a test and said Ni was as high as Ne, so I started to wonder, seeking answers is what I do.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

jkp said:


> Are you trying to do the supervisor/supervisee thing?
> 
> I care cuz I took a test and said Ni was as high as Ne, so I started to wonder, seeking answers is what I do.


Oh wups, I am so sorry. I mixed you up with @chad0 because none of you have an avatar. I thought he wanted us to ask why he was interested in this question, as if to get an opportunity to present a perspective on it. My mistake.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Oh wups, I am so sorry. I mixed you up with @chad0 because none of you have an avatar. I thought he wanted us to ask why he was interested in this question, as if to get an opportunity to present a perspective on it. My mistake.


That was my first thought also but still answered nonetheless. What you mean I dont have an avatar?


----------

